# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Nizoral 2% on or off cycle?

## bradhore

Ive read a few threads about people using nizoral for hair loss, (or even hair re-growth!).

Is it best to use it on cycle, or during pct?
How often do you use it??
Is it true that it reduces testosterone ???
What are you experiences with it for hair re-growth, if thats true?

----------


## Rida5d

It never reduces test.
Use 2% on daily basis..

Anyways the ship has sailed for me , I don't use that expensive shit no more as I'm bald

----------


## Rida5d

And minoxidil is a good +

----------


## bradhore

Its not that expensive, only about £4 or £5 a bottle. Can i expect thicker hair to return from using it?

----------


## Rida5d

> Its not that expensive, only about £4 or £5 a bottle. Can i expect thicker hair to return from using it?


IMO , no..
U ll be lucky to maintain what u have.

----------


## tdoe11

I use it every third day or so in the shower. I let it sit in my hair the entire shower, then wash it out at the end. That and Kirkland brand rogaine. Also I use propecia. Seems to be holding strong. When I use the nizoral too often it really dries out my scalp. 

I'm not sure how well it will work for re-growth. I would assume it's on an individual basis. If you don't mind, please pm me where you pick it up that cheap? I pay around 25$ USD a bottle. 

Thanks and good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## bradhore

Ebay :-)

There must be some good product for hair regrowth surely theres products to permanantly thicken your hair

----------


## Rida5d

> Ebay :-)
> 
> There must be some good product for hair regrowth surely theres products to permanantly thicken your hair




Minoxidil does , or at least the company claims it does..
Never worked for me though  :Smilie:

----------


## Lovemiami

Use rogaine ,it's FDA approve and sold over the counter I'm using for my patchy bear and looks like it's working but is being one month the results should be more noticeable on the third month

----------

